# °• ღ♥ღ •° أحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما انا احببتكم: °• ღ♥ღ •°



## Rosetta (6 أكتوبر 2010)

* °• ღ♥ღ •° أحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما انا احببتكم: °• ღ♥ღ •°



آية من 6 كلمات لا اكثر تحمل معنى يتجاوز الصفحات
قالها المسيح موصياً تلاميذه ورعيته وكل الناس بالمحبة التي لولا المحبة لما كانت هذه الحياه


لولا المحبة لما بقينا على وجه الارض ...


لو تسألنا يوما.. لماذا خلق الله الانسان على صورته مثاله؟


لماذا لم يخلقه كسائر الكائنات الحية كالحيوان ...اعزكم الله...نأكل ونشرب ولانعرف ما يدور حولنا من عجائب ومن امور اخرى... او كالنبات نأكل ونشرب ولا نستطيع الحركة ؟؟

اليس هذه المحبة دليلا قاطعا على محبة الله العظمى التي لا تقدر بثمن؟

المحبة التي حتى الام لا تستطيع ان تمنحها لابنائها
فكيف لنا ان يخلق الله بذور هذه المحبة في قلوبنا ولا نحب الغير؟


كيف لنا ان الله يقدمها لنا بطبق من ذهب ونقدم لأخينا الكراهية والحقد المدفون في داخلنا؟
لماذا قاموس حياتنا يحتوي على كلمة الشر والعدو و.... الخ؟


يقول المسيح في انجيل متى الاصحاح 6:5 الاية 43

"لقد سمعتم انه قيل :احب قريبك وأبغض عدوك ، اما انا فأقول لكم: أحبو أعدائكم ، وصلوا لأجل الذين يضطهدونكم فتكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السموات . فهو يطلع شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ، ويمطر على الابرار والضالمين ، فإن كنتم تحبون الذين يحبونكم فأي اجر لكم ؟ اما يعمل جباة الضرائب هذا؟ وإن كنتم لا تسلمون الا على اخوتكم فماذا عملتم اكثر من غيركم ؟ اما يعمل الوثنيون هذا؟ فكونوا كاملين كما اباكم السماوي كامل"

البعض منا يقول.. كيف لي ان احب عدوي؟ اليس هو يكرهني؟
وكلمة العدو عصيبة لي بأن تكون مثل اخي


لكن اقول لك يا اخي العزيز:

لماذا تكره هذا الشخص؟
تجاوز عليك بالكلام البذيء؟

حسنا.. راجع نفسك وافحص ضميرك لبرهة من الزمن......الم تلفظ الكلام البذيئ على اصدقائك ؟؟

ستكون اجابتك وبدون تفكير ..نعم لقد فعلت
اذا انت مثله تماماً لقد خطأت بنفس خطأه ولم تستفد منه لتتجاوزه مرة اخرى

لكن ... الم تفكر بأن تسامحه؟ ولو تكلم كلام لا يقال ولا تستطيع تحمله لكن اذا انت تحاسبه على ما يقوله فما هو عمل الله برأيك؟

لماذا تكره هذا الشخص؟

هل فعل شيء غير لائق او لم يعجبك؟

حسنا... راجع نفسك مرة اخرى ... الم تتصرف هذا التصرف من قبل؟

قد تكون اجابتك نعم وقد تكون كلا لم افعل هذا الشي قط..!!

لكن السؤال يكمن هنا..!!


لماذا تكره هذا الشخص؟
لماذا لم تحاول نصحه بالتصرف الصحيح؟؟ وترشده الى طريق الصواب؟

قد يكون هذا التصرف وليد لحظة ولم يكن مقصود من قبله وانت بنيت افكار سيئة عن الشخص؟


يا اخي

الحياه عبارة امور ايجابية وسلبية


ماذا يحصل اذا شخص خطأ بحقي وتجاوز علي ولا ارده؟ اهذا يعني ضعف في شخصيتي؟
او لساني لا يحمل من الكلمات البذيئة كفاية لرده؟

لا يا صديقي انت مع الاسف تفكر بطريقة خاطئة ... اذا لم اسامحك على خطأك ولم تسامحني على خطأئي فلا تسمي هذه حياة بل حرب
ليكن بيني وبينك جسر اساسه المحبة وطريقه الاخلاص
و عوارضه المسامحة لكي نتجاوز تقاطعات القلوب


لو سألتني
كيف نصنع سلاما لا عداوة؟

احبوا اعدائكم... العدو هو ما ينبغي ان ابغضه..... كيف لي ان احبه؟؟!!


عندما نفتح القلب للايمان بالله..سيكون معي...سيقوم سبيلي...سيجعلني احيا كما يريد هو لا كما اريد انا...وبذلك تتغير طرقي في الحياة و تصبح مرضية امامه...اذا ارضت الرب طرق انسان جعل اعداءه ايضا يسالمونه.(امثال7:16)....هذا هو المفتاح العملي لمحبة الاعداء...عندما يقوم الرب طرقي و تصبح مرضية عنده...عندئذ لا يكون لي اعداء بل احباء...هذا ما اختبرته و اختبروه جميع المؤمنين بالله... اذ ليس لنا اعداء بل احباء و اصبحنا اناس مسالمين.ا


باركوا لاعنيكم...

لا اريد ان افسر بل اتكلم عما حدث لي في احد الايام عندما كنت أسير مع صديقي في سيارته و في احدى الطرق كانت هناك سيارة واقفة وسط الطريق و اخرى مقبلة فاستخدمت المنبه للسيارة المقبلة كي اجتاز السيارة الواقفة لكن صاحب السيارة العاطلة اخذ يكيل لي بالشتائم و الكلام البذيء...تسائلت هل اتركه و امضي في طريقي كلا هذا هروب و جبن...فأركنت السيارة جانبا و اخذت ((سلاحي))و ذهبت الى صاحب السيارة الذي شتمني...و قلت له لماذا كل هذه الشتائم فقال لي و ماذا تريد قلت اريد ان اعطيك هدية واعطيته سلاحي الذي هو الانجيل المقدس و قلت له اقرأ هذا الكتاب سوف يجعلك تتوقف عن شتم الاخرين... وفجأة تغيرهذا الشخص من شخص غاضب يريد ان يتخاصم الى شخص مسالم يريد ان يعتذر...كان ذلك بسبب وصية السيد المسيح باركوا لاعنيكم.ا


احسنوا الى مبغضيكم....

كان لي جار...اكتشفت انه يبغضني لا لشيء بل لكوني مسيحيا...ماذا افعل هل اتركه هكذا يبغضني ويتكلم عني و يخلق لي المشاكل...لا انماوضعته هدفاً لتعاملي الجديد معه و مساعدته و فعلاً في كل يوم القي عليه التحية الحارة و كذلك اساعده ماديا واهتم باطفاله...والشيء المثير ان هذا الشخص تحول الى شخص يحترمني كثيراحتى انه في احدى المرات حدث تسمم لي و لعائلتي فجاء مسرعاً بسيارته ونقلنا الى المستشفى ليلا و بوضع أمني خطر جدا...فما اروع هذه الوصية احسنوا الى مبغضيكم عندما تحياها عمليا فانها تحول البغض الى محبة و سلام و تعاون و الفة.


ستتسائل...ماهي المحبة بنظرك..؟؟


- المحبه هي ان تعطي من كأسك الملان, كاس انسان اخر يبدوفارغاً, فتشعر بأنك تعطي مما عندك . وتشارك الغير بما تعتبر انك مؤتمن عليه. - المحبه هي ان تختار بارادتكالطريق الصعب المحجر فتسلكه كل يوم عاملاً على تمهيده وازالة حجارته ما استطعت, كييسير الغير على طريق سوي ممهد.

- المحبه هي ان تخفي احزانك ومنغصاتك فلا تثقل كاهل الغير بما يضنيكويؤلمك بل تملأ قلوبهم بالبهجه وتضع على شفاههم البسمه رغم ما تعانيه انت من الموحزن.

- المحبه هي انتحب من لا يحب, سيما اذا كنت لا تشعر بأي انجذاب نحوه, او انك تشعر بأنه غير جديربمحبتك, فأنت يجب ان تحب حباً صادقاً لا لان الانسان يستأهل او هو يقدر محبتك, بللان المحبه انسكبت في قلبك بالروح القدس.

- اذا كانت هذه المحبه تعيش في قلبك فأنت انسان سعيد, لان " الله محبه" ومن يعيش الله في قلبه لا بد وان يحب ويسعد .


’’طوبى لصانعي السلام.لانهم ابناء الله يدعون.‘‘(متى 9:5)

منقــــــــــــــــول ​*


----------



## amselim (7 أكتوبر 2010)

> المحبه هي ان تختار بارادتك الطريق الصعب المحجر فتسلكه كل يوم عاملاً على تمهيده وازالة حجارته ما استطعت, كي يسير الغير على طريق سوي ممهد.


يوحنا الأصحاح 13 العدد 35 
بِهَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ أَنَّكُمْ تلاَمِيذِي: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ». 
علامة مميزة لتلاميذ المسيح و التى بغيرها يصعب على اى انسان معرفة انتمائنا لهذا الاله المحب

جزيل الشكر روز لتعب محبتك
محبة المسيح تغمر قلبك​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2010)

amselim قال:


> يوحنا الأصحاح 13 العدد 35
> بِهَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ أَنَّكُمْ تلاَمِيذِي: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ».
> علامة مميزة لتلاميذ المسيح و التى بغيرها يصعب على اى انسان معرفة انتمائنا لهذا الاله المحب
> 
> ...


*
شكرااااا لمرورك اخي الحبيب 
سلام المسيح يملأ قلبك ​*


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2010)

احبو بعضكم باركو لاعنيكم احسنوا الي مبغضيكم  صلوا لاجل اللذين يسيئون اليكم
ربنا علمنا نحب اعدائنا ونصلي من اجلهم واحنا حتي مش قادرين نحب بعض
يارب علمنا ازاي نحبك عشان نقدر نحب بعض
ميرسي يا روزه


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> احبو بعضكم باركو لاعنيكم احسنوا الي مبغضيكم  صلوا لاجل اللذين يسيئون اليكم
> ربنا علمنا نحب اعدائنا ونصلي من اجلهم واحنا حتي مش قادرين نحب بعض
> يارب علمنا ازاي نحبك عشان نقدر نحب بعض
> ميرسي يا روزه



*مررررسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام


*
اشكر مرورك الجميل اخي الحبيب 
ربنا يباركك +​*


----------

